# Black & yellow?



## Taydeon (Apr 16, 2008)

my friend just purchased a tegu and he said it was an argentine like the one he has now but its black and yellowish..... its it an argentine or could it be a columbian?


----------



## Mike (Apr 16, 2008)

Does it look like the first two? If so it is a Colombian. If it looks like this






then it's an Argentine.


----------



## Taydeon (Apr 16, 2008)

looks like the argentine one


----------



## Mike (Apr 16, 2008)

You can also tell by the number of loreal scales.

Glad to help. Maybe you should post a pic just to be sure.


----------



## Taydeon (Apr 17, 2008)

i wont see him until saturday... but i will


----------

